# Gold P



## ncith (Apr 20, 2003)

What is the best thing to fed him? I gave him a little krill, and there are about 10 guppies in his tank. Is that alright??? Thanks


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

brine shrimpm will work for you too, some bloodworms, maybe some flakes there too... etc...


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

I have a gold spilo a little bit bigger than that, and he doesn't like beefheart or krill, i feed him rosies(occasionally) and he loves pellets and i take some of the big guys' smelt for him, he seems to like that.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

also try getting some frozen uncooked shrimp from your grocery store, this is also good to add into its diet :smile:


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

I feed my gold spilo (which is also about quarter size, maybe more like silver dollar size) feeder goldfish. He usually just bites their tails off. Occasionally he will eat half of the fish and today he ate almost a complete fish. Sometimes I put cut up earthworm in there, but then it just sits there for a while. Mine is still extremely skittish. But I want to get him used to feeders to make him more aggressive!! Swwwweeeettt!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

beefheart..bulk them up


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Freeze dried brine shrimp. Best way to go for growth...


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> brine shrimpm will work for you too, some bloodworms, maybe some flakes there too... etc...


 and make sure you vary his diet.


----------

